# Not Smoking...



## raptechnician (Jul 10, 2013)

Ive been smoking cigarettes for 20 years (Im 38) and recently decided I want to quit. I read the easyway to quit smoking by Allan Carr and quit, with no nrt (no patch, gum or those ridiculous e cigs). Its been 5 days that I havent smoked. I had a stressfull day at work yesterday, and I still didnt smoke. Im done with that crap. 
Im very proud of myself and I feel great. There are so many benefits to not smoking.
I just wanted to share my story with you guys.

It will still be challenging, but I will remain focused and determined.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

What you just did is the most healthful thing you can do to yourself. Always remember if most people can live their normal lives without having to smoke, so can you. Keep it up and don't look back. It's admirable.


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

thanks man. 
that will help me stay focused. I feel great.


----------



## orbital (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

+

_*Stay strong &....*_:thumbsup:





_
maybe change the title to *'Not Smoking'*_


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

Congratulations, IMO going cold turkey is the best way to break addictions. All these patches, gums and electric cigarettes are fundamentally flawed in that they still give you nicotine, you can never be free whilst you've got that crap in your system. Keep up the good work guv


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

Good story, thanks for sharing it. :twothumbs

Since you've been consistent for 20 years spending money on cigarettes, start saving the amount you would have spent for the next 20. When you're 58 you'll have a nice pile of dough,, buy yourself a red sports car.

~ Chance


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

Thanks so much guys. Sometimes I feel that I couldnt do it, without everybody telling me that its a great choice and to not look back. Its like I need to be reassured that its the right decision. Its funny...even the smokers that I tell say "you made a great choice, stick to it"...etc etc

Thanks for everybodys support. Thanks guys. I love this place.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

So now the question is, what else can you do that everyone else has told you is just too hard and can't be done..


----------



## riccardo (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm sorry if I can sound rude but I believe that 5 days it's a bit early to jump around saying that you did it!!!!


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 10, 2013)

Its a good start, and I think Ive got through the hardest part. It will still be challenging, but I dont want to have to start all over again so I will keep going. I smoked over 25 cigarettes a day so 5 days is a really big deal to me. Especially because Im really getting into it, and enjoying the benefits.
Riccardo...feel free to check up on me periodically, to see how Im doing.


----------



## persco (Jul 10, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> Ive been smoking cigarettes for 20 years (Im 38) and recently decided I want to quit. I read the easyway to quit smoking by Allan Carr and quit, with no nrt (no patch, gum or those ridiculous e cigs). Its been 5 days that I havent smoked. I had a stressfull day at work yesterday, and I still didnt smoke. Im done with that crap.
> Im very proud of myself and I feel great. There are so many benefits to not smoking.
> I just wanted to share my story with you guys.



Congratulations! Keep going and never start again.

I quit about 7 years ago (when I was 37). I had also found Carr's book very helpful for quitting. I smoked for over 20 years before finally quitting. In the end it was really not that hard. I never miss it.


----------



## N_N_R (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow, one more healthier person in the world!  As a non-smoker, I must say that you've done a great choice not only for yourself, but for those around you who don't smoke as well! Okay, I am a non-smoker, but ... as a teenager I also tried it and I must say I smoked for a year or so before I decided I should stop ... it seemed to be easy to do it straight away, but then sometimes I would dream about smoking, I'd crave it even years later lol. But time helps, indeed. It's over and back in the past  Good luck to you with your healthy choice!


----------



## välineurheilija (Jul 10, 2013)

I was 14 when i started to smoke a pack a day.I am now 32 and i quit a few years ago i cant even remember when exactly anymore but it took me over a year to forget about smoking.I used gum to quit and i chewed that stuff for atleast 5 months.I wish you the best of luck in your ordeal  its sure worth the effort.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 10, 2013)

The best advice I got when I was quitting decades ago was not to feel like a total failure if I slipped up for some reason and started again. I'm not trying to give you a reason to start again but it was very good advice for me. 

Quitting smoking is a *learned experience* and most can not just quit *once* and get it right. Those who feel like a total failure for not making it cold turkey are less likely to change their program to reflect what they've already learned, adapt _and give it another try._ That's a shame.

Good luck.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 10, 2013)

congrads man. 
i smoked for 25 years, quit about 4 years ago, no patches, gums or books. i don't want to smoke even when ppl around me smoke, i don't mind the smoke, actually i like the smell of it, but i hate how clothes smell after being in a place where ppl smoke. back when i smoked i didn't even notced the smell on clothes


----------



## wasteoid (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi raptechnican,

1st I rarely post on things like this. However I am 3 years 10 months in after cold turkey, and you are doing the right thing letting everyone know. I made a point of telling friends and co-workers, as I am a big carachter and was intent on making my friends keep me honest. 

Good on you mate, it was the best thing I ever did stopping and the worst days work starting. 

Good luck with it tell every one you can and stay strong

Chris


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 11, 2013)

thank you all, for taking the time to post.
:buddies:


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*



orbital said:


> _*Stay strong &....*_:thumbsup:



+1 Keep it up man!


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

Quitting smoking was the best thing I ever did for myself. I was around the same age, 37 I think. What *I* did was, I slowly cut back to about half of what I usually smoked in a day, about a pack.. and then quit cold turkey from there. It worked. I still remember there was a noticeable difference in the way I felt. I felt less fatigued, more energy. Breathed easier. Food tasted better, to name a few. 

For most, it usually 2 wks plus before you can say you have it under control. That's how I felt too. I never picked up another one to this day and have no desire to either. Second hand smoke smells absolutely nasty to me now. I can hardy stand it.

Keep it going and good luck. You'll thank yourself later down the road, many times over!


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

Its been a full seven days. Im still getting cravings...but I will not give in.


----------



## persco (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*



raptechnician said:


> Its been a full seven days. Im still getting cravings...but I will not give in.



The cravings arise and stay for only a few minutes. Then they pass away. The cravings will also continue to lose their strength and intensity until one day you'll notice the cravings aren't there, at all.

Stay strong!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*



raptechnician said:


> Its been a full seven days. Im still getting cravings...but I will not give in.


 

Anyone have clinical knowledge of when the cravings are no longer physical,, that is, the physical addiction has passed and the cravings are now solely mental? 

I'd guess that after a week of no smoking you've beaten the physical addiction. :twothumbs Congratulations raptechnician!  

~ Chance


----------



## CMAG (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Anyone have clinical knowledge of when the cravings are no longer physical,, that is, the physical addiction has passed and the cravings are now solely mental?
> 
> I'd guess that after a week of no smoking you've beaten the physical addiction. :twothumbs Congratulations raptechnician!
> 
> ~ Chance


My Dr told me the withdraw is 5 to 7 days, but the nicateen takes 6 month to completely leave your system.
I used Chantex for 3 mo and felt I was good then got stressed out and had a smoke told my Dr about it, he gave me the script for Chantex for 6 month and told me the rate of people who quit for good was much higher on the 6 month plan rather than the 3 months.
I'm 2+ years smoke free after 2 packs a day for 35 years. The first week is the roughest and slowly gets better each day after but there are these triggers you never thought of that make you want to smoke some stronger than others but pass within a few min.(stay strong). 
After 6 months your good but will still miss the mental having a cig in your hand. I found it best not to substitute such as chewing a toothpick this just makes it worse in the long run. after a year most mental cravings are gone but don't let your guard down there will be that trigger you have not had smoke free yet. (I flew for the first time 18 months after I quit and got a slight urge). 
Do not think you have it under control and one smoke now and then wont hurt you will be back to that 2 pack a day in no time. 
Stay away from smokers or places that condone it for at least 6 months.
Lie to your self, keep telling your self, I dont smoke, I am not a smoker. Dont say your quit in or worse your trying to quit. this may sound stupid but self talk helps allot, as they say fake it till you make it.
I will not say good luck quitting, because you don't smoke.:thumbsup:


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Smoking*

another very stressfull day at work... plant shutdown and layoffs. But, I didnt smoke. 

Today is day number 14. :buddies:


----------



## kawaii433 (Jul 19, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> Ive been smoking cigarettes for 20 years (Im 38) and recently decided I want to quit. I read the easyway to quit smoking by Allan Carr and quit, with no nrt (no patch, gum or those ridiculous e cigs). Its been 5 days that I havent smoked. I had a stressfull day at work yesterday, and I still didnt smoke. Im done with that crap.
> Im very proud of myself and I feel great. There are so many benefits to not smoking.
> I just wanted to share my story with you guys.
> 
> It will still be challenging, but I will remain focused and determined.



Congrats


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 25, 2013)

20 Days smoke free

:sleepy:

One thing that I have realized is that I like not smoking, more than I ever liked smoking.


----------



## persco (Jul 25, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> smoking ---> :whoopin:
> 
> 20 Days smoke free
> 
> :sleepy:



This is amazing. Keep going! You'll never regret quitting. Never. Trust me on this.


----------



## CMAG (Jul 25, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> smoking ---> :whoopin:
> 
> 20 Days smoke free
> 
> :sleepy:



:thumbsup:

Just think of all the torches you can buy with the $ saved.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 25, 2013)

CMAG said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Just think of all the torches you can buy with the $ saved.



^ That is a great idea! 20 days, it's time to reward yourself. Congratulations.

~ Chance


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 31, 2013)

another week...:nana:

28 days

long weekend this weekend and I will celebrate my first month smoke free!!!.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2013)

Great job! ... Now you'll have more money to spend on lights.


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Monocrom. It has been an amazing month. 
I was thinking the SWM V10R Ti... as a reward. :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2013)

Not a bad choice at all.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't smoke but I have family members and friends who do. Another friend runs a Christian Drug Recovery Home called "In His Steps". In my experience watching others, there are three main things that draw people back to smoking. #1: The addiction of the nicotine and the inability to get over it. Using the gums, patches, and the electronic cigarettes keep you addicted to the nicotine and at some point, you'll probably go back to smoking. If you can avoid these products and go cold turkey, do it. #2: The void of smoking is not replaced with something else. If your mind is only focused on not smoking, don't kid yourself, you're still thinking of nothing but smoking. Find something to replace it with that is healthy. Use the money you save by not smoking for a reward (something you really want) and set a realistic goal (# of days not smoking) to buy what you want. Try a sport, exercise, or activity to keep your mind off of smoking. If you are busy, you won't have time to think about smoking. #3: The habit or muscle memory involved with smoking. If you've been smoking for a long time, you will feel a bit of a void when not holding a cigarette. Replace the cigarettes with something else until you no longer feel this void. I've seen many past smokers take up eating baby carrots because they are similar in size to cigarettes and go in their mouths. This deals with the muscle memory and replaces a bad habit with a good one.

Once you're free of the addiction, have filled the void, and have gotten rid of the habit, you should be in the clear.
Good luck and keep at it.


----------



## XTAR Direct (Aug 23, 2013)

i have been smoking since i was 21. i am now 32 years old and just this month i quit with my friend (30 days now). i swear this works and i dont have cravings anymore for a real cig (my cig of choice was camel crush btw)... there are so many ecig shops popping up around my area its easy to find goods. it turns out for me i wasnt addicted to the nicotine as much as the motion of having a smoke. i wanted to just let you know that is an option to help you guys stop! ecigs changed my life i think it will for most


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 23, 2013)

Im not a big fan of e cigarettes. Ive never tried them...but the last thing I want is to pick up another habit.
I was able to quit for good... with the help of a book, my family and of course you guys and especially this thread.
This thread really means alot to me.
I did it...and the reason I know I did for sure is because there is absolutely no doubt in my mind. I could never even picture myself smoking again.
51 Days smoke free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedfreakz (Aug 23, 2013)

It may sound hokey but if you find you want a cig go get some suckers. You may find playing with the stick mimics the cig "prop" craving.


----------



## rashi (Aug 31, 2013)

Its good that you have left smoking. you can try some substitution like chewing gums.
Be strong and think positive.


----------



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2013)

Good for you! You probably already read this somewhere, but for those who went cold turkey:

Within...

24 hours: Anxieties have peaked in intensity and within two weeks should return to near pre-cessation levels.


72 hours: Your entire body will test 100% nicotine-free and over 90% of all nicotine metabolites (the chemicals it breaks down into) will now have passed from your body via your urine. Symptoms of chemical withdrawal have peaked in intensity, including restlessness. The number of cue induced crave episodes experienced during any quitting day will peak for the "average" ex-user. Lung bronchial tubes leading to air sacs (alveoli) are beginning to relax in recovering smokers. Breathing is becoming easier and the lung's functional abilities are starting to increase.

10 days: The "average" ex-user is down to encountering less than two crave episodes per day, each less than 3 minutes.

10 days to 2 weeks: Recovery has likely progressed to the point where your addiction is no longer doing the talking. Blood circulation in your gums and teeth are now similar to that of a non-user.

2 weeks to 3 months: Your heart attack risk has started to drop. Your lung function is beginning to improve.

What's in store for you after:

1 year: Your excess risk of coronary heart disease, heart attack and stroke have dropped to less than half that of a smoker.

Full timeline and source
http://whyquit.com/whyquit/a_benefits_time_table.html


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats on 58 days smoke free. We are happy for you!

I'm coming up on 20 years. Maybe I just passed it. I've lost count, and that's a good thing. 

A strange thing about smoking is that you will, at some point, have the urge to light up. The best tip I ever got was that the urge will pass in the time it would have taken to smoke one. That's as long as you have to resist. 

You have passed the worst of it. The physical part is past. Now you just have to deal with those occasional urges. The good news is that they diminish with time too. 

Daniel


----------



## macforsale (Sep 2, 2013)

Great to hear about another "quitter":thumbsup:

It took me a few years to get past the psychological addition. In situations like having a beer with the guys I would bum a smoke. 1st it was every 2-3 months then 6 month and finally once a year. It then got to the point where your clothes reek of tobacco smoke when you get home. They go directly to the wash and me to the shower to get the smell out of my hair. At that point is when you ask your friends to go to a smoke free bar or you give up your friends. -REALLY-

Hang in there and keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 5, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Great job! ... Now you'll have more money to spend on lights.




I assume you are talking about flash-lights, not Newport lights, right? LOL

I just passed my 1 year smoke free anniversary. Granted I used the stupid e-cigs mentioned in the OP, but they helped me quit a 28 year habit all at once, with no relapses. It may not be as ideal as quitting cold turkey, but its 100% better than smoking 7000+ cigs a year, absorbing all those chemicals and all that tar. There is still some nicotine involved, but thats it. 

I quit 2 other times in those 28 years, once in 1986 for about a month. But after just 1 cigarette at a party, I was back to a pack a day. Then in 2001 I quit for almost a year, but still hung around fellow smokers and all it took was one moment of weakness and I bummed one, then next thing you know I was smoking again. Its a VERY tough addiction to break, which is why hundreds of thousands of people die every year, after choosing to continue a habit they know will probably kill them or at least harm their health badly. That fact speaks volumes as to how significant this addiction is.....


----------



## raptechnician (Sep 5, 2013)

HighlanderNorth...

Great job even if youre using e cigs. Theyve just started appearing everywhere here and Ive just hated them since day one without ever trying them. 

One thing I am happy is to completely rid my body of nicotine...the monster. 

Im at 62 days today and believe it or not I still get the odd, very mild, urge to smoke. Then I think of how much effort it has taken me to get to where Im at, and I just wont touch it. Everybody at work cant beleive that I quit just like that. 

NO MATTER WHAT BRO. 

Ive even inspired a few people to try to quit.


An these are a few of the things Ive treated myself to with the money...directly saved from not smoking...

all this stuff...

Whenever I use any of this stuff I think of why I was able to buy it...$$$$








No smoking for me man...:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian Holtz (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a free car because I don't smoke.

I did not start smoking with 16, and never have the following 16 years. At a rate of one pack per week and €5 per pack here, I effectively saved €4000.

I got myself a nice old Volkswagen, and what's left will pay insurance, taxes and fuel for at least 2 years.

Not smoking: Best decision ever.


----------



## Targaryen (Sep 6, 2013)

My brother lives overseas.

Ten years ago when I visited him I brought him Duty Free cigarettes. Turned out he had already quit since the last time I saw him.

He smoked the smokes. Still going.


----------



## raptechnician (Sep 7, 2013)

thats not good.


----------



## raptechnician (Sep 29, 2013)

Just completed a 5 km running race in support of Parkinson's disease. Never could have run this when I was smoking. :thumbsup:


----------



## persco (Sep 29, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> Just completed a 5 km running race in support of Parkinson's disease. Never could have run this when I was smoking. :thumbsup:



Congratulations! I am running the Half-Marathon in Toronto in October. 7 years ago I was a smoker.


----------



## seanborn1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Great Job on quitting! 
I have "quit" way too many times. Although you have surpassed me in quitting altogether, awesome! I have been using a vaporizer when I have a craving. I know this isn't eliminating the nicotine, but I can say that my breathing and sleep have become way better than when i smoked cigarettes. Now I just need to wean myself away from the vaporizer. Been 9 months since I had a cigarette though...


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 16, 2013)

I quit using ecigs. I'm down to zero nicotine but still enjoy the desert flavors you can get. After dinner I have a few puffs of something sweet instead of eating real sweets.


----------



## Tracker II (Nov 4, 2013)

I haven't had a smoke in close to 3 years thanks to ecigs. Like Jakeyb, I went to zero nicotine desert flavors and feel like I got my life back. My resting heart rate went from 80 down to 52 and I can actually breath well again.

Great job on your part also, keep it up!


----------



## raptechnician (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey...Ill bump this.
Im still around, and well into my seventh month of not smoking. I dont even really think about it anymore, and cant believe I used to like it.
Mostly just lurking around once in a while now, as Ive settled on my SC52W.


----------



## BarryG (Feb 4, 2014)

Great job sticking with it! I know it wasn't easy in the beginning. Can you tell any improvement in your health yet? 




Barry


----------



## Steve K (Feb 4, 2014)

congrats on the continued success! My dad quit smoking after 30 years or so (when he was about 48 years old). I think the oral habits were the worst part for him. Well, that and the fact that my mom continued to smoke, so he never got away from the stuff. Either way, breaking an old habit can be tough!


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 4, 2014)

In July 2014 it will be 3 years without a cig,40 a day habit and i quit with nothing but my own will power.Every salary day i buy something and smile because i am spending ciggy money.

I have 3 tablets,2 chrome books,1 lap top, watches,knives,torches expensive pens etc etc.I smell better nothing worse than smoky clothes.


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 4, 2014)

I got a bad cold during the holidays and on New Years Eve couldn't take it anymore. I put out my cig and haven't picked one up since. I've since gotten better but I figure what the heck, I've gone this long without a cigarette I'll just keep going!
I did this once before and didn't pick one up for almost 8 years......Until Hurricane Irene came along and pushed me over the edge.


----------



## skyfire (Feb 4, 2014)

i havent had one for about 7 weeks now. havent had a drink either. 
i remember seeing this thread months ago, and it was encouraging for me to help kick the habit.
i dont think im in the clear yet. my goal is 100 days before i allow myself to have a drink. because drinking makes my want to smoke, and i want to be free from smoking first.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 4, 2014)

114 days and counting for me. I had been smoking on and off for the last 32 years. I had a little medical scare on Oct 14th;quit cold turkey, and haven't looked back.

Haven't had a drink in over 26 years... quitting smoking is harder.


----------



## Imon (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats to everyone in this thread who successfully quit.
I've never been a smoker myself but I hear that most people who try to quit fail.

You'll improve your health and the health of your wallet.


----------



## Superdave (Feb 4, 2014)

16 years smoke free here.


----------



## orbital (Feb 5, 2014)

+

Unprecedented business decision by CVS
Hundreds of millions in annual revenue sacrificed for communities long-term health

_*Very respectful move!! *_:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## impdaddy (Feb 21, 2014)

Been four days for me. was interested to read this thread.


----------



## skyfire (Feb 22, 2014)

impdaddy said:


> Been four days for me. was interested to read this thread.



stick with it. it gets easier. im going on my 9th week without one.


----------



## callmaster (Feb 22, 2014)

Just go one day at a time and you won't have a problem


----------



## brownl (Feb 25, 2014)

You are great, guy. Come on! Smokeing is bad not only for others but for yourself. Hope there are less and less smoker.


----------



## Isabella80 (Mar 7, 2014)

Good for you! Allen Carr's book didn't help me back those days but I managed to quit because of the relationship I used to have. My partner couldn't stand smokers and I quit because I cared. I started again after the breakup and I can't find a motivation that would be strong enough for me to come through this hell again. I'm truly sick of smoking though but 2-3 hours without a cigarette feel torturous. I was thinking about e-cigs. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## RBR (Mar 7, 2014)

.....


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 7, 2014)

Heard from a guy who sells e-cigs yesterday, he noted that most smokers who have smoked for years who "just try out" e-cigs will stop smoking within about a month.


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 9, 2014)

Bump. 
Thanks for all the support from you guys I was able to stay quit and have just celebrated 1 full year of no smoking. It feels great! Thanks to everybody. Recently I have converted to a strictly vegetable juice and raw natural food diet and have cleared my psoriasis that has been stubborn for 25 years. It has gone from bad to gone in 2 months...What a blessing. Another very important thing is the fish oil supplement that I've been taking (Not the capsules...don't buy those). Its amazing and better than anything you could put in your body.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats :thumbsup: man and best of luck with the psoriasis!


----------



## RBR (Jul 18, 2014)

.....


----------



## knotgoofy (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh my goodness...OP that is AWESOME!!! I started reading this thread and realized it was started last year. So I moved forward to see how the OP is doing today and I'm so happy to read he recently celebrated 1 year of not smoking. I've heard so many horror stories of people trying to quit regardless of the method and them failing so good job to you. I love hearing success stories. Thanks for sharing and keeping us updated on your success! :twothumbs


----------



## geepondy (Aug 7, 2014)

Interesting comments on the ecigs helping people to quit. I haven't drank alcohol for several years now and am pretty much ok with it but what I miss most is beer. I don't dare try a non-alcoholic beer though as I'm afraid it will just put the taste and sensation back in my mouth and make me want to start drinking again.


----------



## Full Power (Aug 7, 2014)

geepondy said:


> Interesting comments on the ecigs helping people to quit. I haven't drank alcohol for several years now and am pretty much ok with it but what I miss most is beer. I don't dare try a non-alcoholic beer though as I'm afraid it will just put the taste and sensation back in my mouth and make me want to start drinking again.



I can relate to that; haven't drank alcohol for 20+ yrs now, I think it's over 20yrs for smokes too.. ..along w/ a few other things.!!
Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Smoking*

Wow, congratulations! I know how hard it is to change a behavior or get out of a rut, and it starts with a mindset. Thanks for the inspiration, you're clearly holding all the cards.



StarHalo said:


> So now the question is, what else can you do that everyone else has told you is just too hard and can't be done..



I think what StarHalo said can apply to all of us in one way or another.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 8, 2014)

raptechnician said:


> Another very important thing is the fish oil supplement that I've been taking (Not the capsules...don't buy those). Its amazing and better than anything you could put in your body.



Which brand do you recommend? And what else is there besides capsule?


----------



## Big Elf (Aug 8, 2014)

I gave up in November 2012 after smoking for 42 years. I smoked a pipe for probably 30-35 years of that and calculated I was smoking the equivalent of around 60 a day. When I smoked cigarettes I was smoking 60 a day at 18.

I was sort of 'incentivised' to stop after suddenly finding myself struggling to breathe following a bout of bronchitis and ending up in hospital. I've been diagnosed with emphysema or Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD) as it's now known which is alleviated by inhalers.

I'd already been thinking about trying e-cigs to help me stop but found it relatively easy and used nicotine patches for around 6 weeks to help. I'd lost my job a few years earlier due to ill health so it was probably easier to stop than it would have been had I still been working. I was still coughing up the 'sludge' until quite recently but it finally seems to have stopped and although my lungs have improved slightly I still need medication on a daily basis and poor air quality can set me back.


----------



## sassaquin (Aug 8, 2014)

raptechnician said:


> Bump.
> Thanks for all the support from you guys I was able to stay quit and have just celebrated 1 full year of no smoking. It feels great! Thanks to everybody. Recently I have converted to a strictly vegetable juice and raw natural food diet and have cleared my psoriasis that has been stubborn for 25 years. It has gone from bad to gone in 2 months...What a blessing. Another very important thing is the fish oil supplement that I've been taking (Not the capsules...don't buy those). Its amazing and better than anything you could put in your body.



Well done raptechnician! :thumbsup:
Stay strong and keep up the good work.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Made it through day 298! Starting to feel better.


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey, congratulations to you Big Elf! Making something positive out of a negative situation while you were unemployed was a good move!


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 10, 2014)

This brand was like $25 for 250 ml.... it will certainly last me all month. I like getting the smaller bottle as opposed to the 500 ml one, so I can refresh my supply more frequently. I don't recommend the capsules because you don't get nearly as much fish oil as in the liquid form, and manufacturers have been known to use crappy quality oil in capsules. Mostly, though you get much more quantity in liquid form and can take a good dose thats actually going to do something. I take it before bed and it makes me feel amazing. It actually tastes good too...hard to believe. Carlson is another good brand.

I also want to mention the collagen supplement that I've been taking that has helped my body and joints from aching alot, plus is beneficial for the skin, and helps my psoriasis by improving absorbtion in the ...large intestine I think.



I should be buying in liquid form but it's alot harder to take than the fish oil.


----------



## RA40 (Aug 11, 2014)

Normally I'd not chime in as a non-smoker to this thread subject. I applaud those who are making the effort to change their lives.  What prompted me to read some of this thread was my father who had been diagnosed with COPD. He'd not smoked and he was baffled why he had the COPD, emphysema diagnosis from his doc. We'd accompany him on these visits and the doc constantly asked him if he had smoked...no. When dad came to the point that he required oxygen and was unable to walk no more than 30' without becoming exhausted, he analyzed his past. In his early days working, his co-workers would light up from beginning till end of the shift. He told me the cleaning ladies would make several passes through the office to empty ash trays. He was surrounded for some 20 years until the office became smoke free. In addition as a young kid, his father would bring his buddies over for card games and they would smoke through the night while playing. 

When he was discharged from the hospital the medical supply sent over an oxygen concentrator. He's on it 24-7 and when I saw the utility bill from running it, it was shocking. The electricity bill had not been that high. It went from a mild $100 to $300/month. Combined with A/C, the utility bill took a bite into his fixed income. Dad's had a good life and luckily he didn't get cancer. The COPD is pretty nasty and one of the days he was with us running errands, he coughed up a chunk of mucous that was literally a solid sized golf ball. No sooner than he clears that another is developing. Sad to see.


----------



## LGT (Aug 11, 2014)

Sadly, I started smoking again after quitting for a year. Emotional distress after my brother killed himself kicked me back into the habit. No excuse, but I saw people smoking and thought a cigarette would calm my nerves, worst decision I've ever made. Back up to a pack a day. I know I'm killing myself. Hope to come back here real soon posting on the length of time not smoking.

Now here's my rant. Why are these cancer sticks still legal? How can any government allow people to slowly kill themselves. In my state, massachusetts, they keep upping the tax on cigarettes to offset the medical cost of caring for people with cancer due to smoking. Ban cigaretts nation wide and these costs will never come into effect!

James


----------



## geepondy (Aug 16, 2014)

Big Elf, I hope your health continues to improve and at the very least, your disease stabilizes. My dad was diagnosed with emphysema in his early 60s but I'm sure he had the disease for quite some time before that. He choose to continue to smoke and it was a hellacious, spiraling journey of continued health depreciation for the last dozen years or so of his life. In that roughly time period, he went from a man that could perform hard, physical labor and even still beat me in a strength contest, to a point where he couldn't get out of a chair and walk to the kitchen without being severely out of breath. It was merciful that he died of a heart attack before we had to have him committed to probably a nursing home of some sort. Within the same time period, my mom also died of lung cancer.



Big Elf said:


> I gave up in November 2012 after smoking for 42 years. I smoked a pipe for probably 30-35 years of that and calculated I was smoking the equivalent of around 60 a day. When I smoked cigarettes I was smoking 60 a day at 18.
> 
> I was sort of 'incentivised' to stop after suddenly finding myself struggling to breathe following a bout of bronchitis and ending up in hospital. I've been diagnosed with emphysema or Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD) as it's now known which is alleviated by inhalers.
> 
> I'd already been thinking about trying e-cigs to help me stop but found it relatively easy and used nicotine patches for around 6 weeks to help. I'd lost my job a few years earlier due to ill health so it was probably easier to stop than it would have been had I still been working. I was still coughing up the 'sludge' until quite recently but it finally seems to have stopped and although my lungs have improved slightly I still need medication on a daily basis and poor air quality can set me back.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 16, 2014)

My idea would be to make them a controlled substance only available by prescription. If you are a diagnosed addict then you can still get your cigarette prescription filled but they would not be available to the general public. Maybe it would decrease the number of people choosing to start smoking cigarettes for the first time? I realize it's probably a naive thought. Are cigarettes actually banned in any countries with a larger population?



LGT said:


> Now here's my rant. Why are these cancer sticks still legal? How can any government allow people to slowly kill themselves. In my state, massachusetts, they keep upping the tax on cigarettes to offset the medical cost of caring for people with cancer due to smoking. Ban cigaretts nation wide and these costs will never come into effect!
> 
> James


----------



## RBR (Aug 20, 2014)

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 20, 2014)

LGT said:


> In my state, massachusetts, they keep upping the tax on cigarettes to offset the medical cost of caring for people with cancer due to smoking. Ban cigaretts nation wide and these costs will never come into effect!
> 
> James



James,

Reading your last sentence one should consider cocaine, heroin, cannabis, etc, etc, Ad Nauseum Ad Infinitum. History has proven making something illegal doesn't make it impossible, or even difficult, to obtain. Only more expensive.

~ Chance


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 22, 2014)

The irony is that it was the cigarette and tobacco industry who lobbied hardest against marijuana becoming legal back in 1970 due to an impending threat in sales. Ironic, since cannabis has been revealing its effectiveness in the treatment and prevention of cancer whereas cigarettes prove just the opposite. Whether taxes are imposed to help offset costs or more stringent measures are enacted, marketing (in terms of association and education) tend to curb behavior more rapidly with more lasting results.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 23, 2014)

impdaddy said:


> Been four days for me. was interested to read this thread.



Top man just past the 3 year mark myself and i do so much more with the cash i do not spend on ciggies,buy watches and pens when i fancy a new one,bought a wheel for my ps a year ago not opened it yet,bought 3 guns in 2014 and still in the box,s and never touched,bought myself a nice 125cc Honda for messing with,all this because i gave up the cigs.

It is not easy but once you past the first real hurdle of a week and then a month you have a real good chance of being a non smoker for ever,you soon realise that smokers stink and you keep away from them,i often refuse to be served in shops by smokers and embarrass them on purpose just because i can.


----------



## puffiungmad (Aug 23, 2014)

After 30 years of smoking and many failed attempts at going cold turkey 14 months ago I got a smoking councilor and went onto the nicotine lozenges they worked for me but it took another 12 months to quit the lozengers

Now I am 2 months without Lozenges and 14 months without a cigarette

As you get older it gets harder BUT you can do it if you rely want to !

It dose not matter what way you go about it as what works for one my not work for the next person

I take my hat off to anyone that tries to leave this evil habit behind

If i can do it then so can you! its worth it in the end


----------



## harro (Aug 23, 2014)

Good job. I've never been a smoker, but my wife smoked very early on. When we first met about 32 years ago, she was a smoker, then she said one day, ' I'm giving these things up ' ( smokes [ or MAYBE she said blokes, I cant remember that far back ] ). Maybe it was the abhorrent shock of meeting me that did it, but she stopped cold turkey, and hasn't had one since. Right to this day, she will get a fleeting craving for a smoke, but the craving disappears as quickly as it happens, ie, a second or two.
Keep it up, I'm sure it will be of great benefit to you.

As a footnote, and with apologies to the OP and forum for getting off track here, the local city council where I live, has just banned cigarette smoking in council owned, outdoor areas within the CBD. This opens up a whole can of worms, in as far as how do you police this piece of local legislation ? How do you prove that someone was indeed smoking in a banned area ? Does this impinge on someones right to smoke ( no matter how foul to the rest of society ) ? Whilst I hate secondhand ciggy smoke as much as the next person, I can always move away from the area ( with appropriate facial expressions ).

:goodjob:


----------



## BarryG (Aug 24, 2014)

My wife had smoked for over 20 years and tried to quit several times. She went back to school and got a degree and quit cold turkey to help with getting a job as some employers have a "no tobacco" policy. She has now went smoke free for 73 days and no plans to start back! We are all proud of her for quitting! She is also very proud because she had tried so many times and failed but has now succeeded.






Barry


----------



## LGT (Aug 24, 2014)

RBR said:


> I smoked for 30 years and knew well from the very beginning that this might/will cause cancer and many other health problems, even the worst imaginable stupid knows that, and i would never have had the idea blaming anyone else than me for smoking because i am the only one who is responsible for me to smoke or not.
> 
> Your government is not even able to ban things that kill you fast, how / why should they ban cigs that kill you slowly ? Making good money with the tobacco tax and VAT by the way.
> 
> ...


I'm not blaming Uncle Sam for my smoking habit. I fully realize that my choice to smoke or not begins and ends with me.

My rant really wasn't to lay blame on anybody as to why I smoke.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 14, 2014)

One year today!

Still have daily cravings.:hairpull:


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 14, 2014)

LOL - if you managed to go without smoking for a few days in a row after your last smoke, you can do that for the rest of your life. Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## RBR (Nov 5, 2014)

.....


----------



## Full Power (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrates on one year🚭smoke free!

Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Full Power (Nov 14, 2014)

I couldn't give a number of the times I've tried to kick the habit...long story short; don't give up tryin' on stopping the cigs ~ I think it was 25+ yrs of the habit, and now 20+ yrs of not smoking.! It can be done, if one really wants it.

Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## LGT (May 20, 2015)

Seven days smoke free. Got to start somewhere. The first few days the urge was nasty. Seems to have become not as strong, but oh boy, it's still there. It's been about 20 years since I've tried kicking the habit. Hopefully, twenty years from now, I'll be citing the day that I quit.


----------



## alpg88 (May 20, 2015)

Full Power said:


> It can be done, if one really wants it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Full Power
> ...



could not agree more, it is all about how much you want it.

i'm smoke free for 6 years now.


----------



## MrJino (May 20, 2015)

Congrats!
I smoked Reds for 17 or 18 years, quit last december.
I used a high powered vaporizer (18650 battery) with drip atomizer because it was the only vape that replaced the throat hits of cigarettes, those pen vapes are too weak for me to replace actual smoking.
after a week, it'll be easy.


----------



## RBR (May 21, 2015)

.....


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 15, 2015)

OP here...
Just thought I would stop by to say that I just celebrated my 2nd year anniversary being smoke free...
You guys really helped me stay on track at the start...thank you!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 17, 2015)

cigs killed my mom in a slow aweful way . stay away from them please


----------



## scout24 (Jul 17, 2015)

I smoked a pack a day for a bunch of years as a teen and through my time in the Army. Quit on my youngest son's first birthday. Picked it up again 12 years later as I was getting divorced. Two years ago January and February, I lost my Mother and Grandmother six weeks apart. Mother (age 65) was brain cancer that had spread from her lungs (she smoked her whole adult life.) Grandmother (age 87) was complications from emphysema. (Pack a day of Kent 100's for 50+ years.) 10 liters of oxygen straight from the wall at the hospital and she still couldn't breathe. I quit for good two days before my mother died, my stepfather had sent me a picture of her in her hospital bed with a nurse on either side taking care of her. Still get the odd craving, but so far so good. Hang in there everyone, it's the best decision you'll ever make...


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 18, 2015)

A deceased relative of mine named Shirley smoked a lot. She quit and 20 years later, died of lung cancer.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2015)

raggie33 said:


> cigs killed my mom in a slow aweful way . stay away from them please



Sorry to read about your Mom, raggie33. However, some believe your Mom killed herself by choosing to smoke. Just as my sister did.

~ Chance


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 18, 2015)

All the men in my elderly part of the family smoked until they were in their late 70s.
When they stopped breathing.

I'm wrestling with it yet.
This thread is good food.


----------



## LGT (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope all here that have quit have quit for good. I'm only at two months now, but feel better then I have in decades. Also started walking(knees can't handle running anymore) and bike riding on a daily basis, like I used to do. No longer get winded just walking up a few flights of stairs. Good luck to all.


----------



## bestellen (Jul 29, 2015)

I quit about five years ago (when I was 32). It was hard time for me.


----------



## harro (Aug 7, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sorry to read about your Mom, raggie33. However, some believe your Mom killed herself by choosing to smoke. Just as my sister did.
> 
> ~ Chance



This is an interesting point you raise, Chance. Along the same lines, my sister and brother in law's ( once BOTH 80 a day smokers, my sister now reformed for about 6 years, brother in law as heavy as ever ) third child has MAJOR INTERNAL HEALTH issues. One being MAJOR cardiac problems, with, I think, about seven open heart ops. She is certainly a member of the 'Zipper Club'. She is now 19 and every day is an ' extra ' bonus. Her mum ( my sis ) smoked right through three pregnancies, despite all the advice against doing so, etc etc. Their heart specialist, whilst not saying directly that the ciggies contributed to, or was directly responsible for these problems, has implied as much.
Interestingly, sis and b.i.l. don't see this point, to this day. This girl, though, has these problems, forever, however long that may be ?! Another case of the bloody things ( smokes ) contributing to someone's eventual early demise, through absolutely no fault of their own. Very frustrating. Meantime, we all wait for that call........ 
I feel for anyone else in that same boat.


----------



## RBR (Nov 4, 2015)

.....


----------



## Trevilux (Nov 4, 2015)

I am 39 years old, abut 3 without smoke and..........I feel good!!!!!


----------



## LGT (Nov 4, 2015)

RBR said:


> Two years not smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there in 18 months 
Pack a day for too long.
Smoke free now.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 4, 2015)

RBR said:


> Two years not smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!
I had my two year October 14th. Cravings still....


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2015)

This thread caused me to light one up.

I used to like to freak out Starbucks chide drinker types in restaurants with my cig looking vape-r. 

The wife would tell her husband 'that guy is smoking'...then the husband would give me a dirty look...so I'd blow my steam their way. lol.

They'd gather up the kids and as they walked a wide berth around me the wife would say things like 'well I never'...meanwhile their kids were acting like they wanted my autograph...


But then they were banned in restaurants too.

I quit for 6 months...needed blood pressure meds, colesterol pills and zanax. Doc kept upping my doses. 
I started back and am off all those pills.

I tip my hat to all who've been successful and all those still trying...avoid caffine. It magnifies cravings big time.


----------



## RBR (Nov 5, 2015)

.....


----------



## raptechnician (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey guys...Its been a while, but thought I would check in and say everythings going great. Its been 30 months! ...2 and a half years later! I feel great. Cant even imagine smoking now. Love being a non smoker.

Love hearing everybodys stories...
Keep this thread strong, so we can help other people kick the habit.

I remember on like the fifth day or so into quitting...it was my day off and I had the biggest craving. I remember coming here and was touched by the comments....and never gave in to the smokes.


----------



## LGT (Jun 15, 2016)

As of last month, I'm one year without smoking. At first I tried weaning myself off of the habit, but only two days later it was right back to a pack a day. After only one day of that nonsense, I just quit cold turkey and haven't looked back, though the urge to light one up still hits me every now and again.
If you're thinking about quitting, do it. It'll be one of the best decisions you've ever made.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BarryG (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife just passed the two year mark. We are proud of her as we know it was hard to quit. She loves being a non-smoker! 

Congrats to everyone who has kicked the habit!


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yesterday was three years without smokes!


----------



## RBR (Oct 16, 2016)

.....


----------



## xdayv (Oct 16, 2016)

guys keep it up... you deserve a new flashlight!


----------



## RBR (Nov 4, 2016)

.....


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 4, 2016)

some of u all recall my mom died from lung cancer on Christmas years ago. I blame cigs for her death. I'm so glad you quit u made a great choice


----------



## RBR (Nov 5, 2016)

.....


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice choice of table wine, I might pick the same bottle for my 3 years anniversary too - only a few months to go!


----------



## RBR (Nov 6, 2016)

.....


----------



## RBR (Nov 6, 2017)

.....


----------



## Capolini (Nov 6, 2017)

I Quit smoking on December 31, 1997. Coming up on 20 years! :thumbsup:

Only New year resolution I ever kept!

I quit Cold Turkey.


----------



## RBR (Nov 6, 2018)

.....


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 8, 2018)

10 years not smoking


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2018)

3 hours, 22 minutes and "flick, flick"...
Never mind...


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 9, 2018)

8 years without smoking regularly. “What can I say one every few months keeps me sane”


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 10, 2018)

Dude!!

If you can do one and stop.... Good on you bro!!


----------



## scout24 (Nov 10, 2018)

I know myself well enough to say that if I had one, within a month I'd be back to a pack a day. I've met me. I've seen me do it!


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Nov 10, 2018)

2 1/2 years not smoking. I have quit several times in my like, for up to 3 1/2 years once. I read allan Carrs book, and it was a great help, but the most important factor for me is that I decided that I never want to smoke again. Well, maybe if someone invents a 100% healthy cigarrete?

Like scout24, If I smoke a few, most probably it will be a pack a day very soon. So lets just keep away from them. It's very cool to be smoke free.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 10, 2018)

I stopped for 6 months at one point. It was a troublesome period in general, smoking or not. At 90 days I looked forward to celebrating a year. At around day 180 I had that "just one". I really enjoyed feeling better and breathing better and quickly began feeling the ill effects once resuming the cigarettes. 

I did a lot of things wrong. Caffiene and weed were my substitutes, but later I found they cause cravings and being mood altering they required more and more constant doses. At one point I was like Elvis. I needed downers to halt the uppers, then uppers to stop the drowsy. 

When I started vaping I cut out caffiene in my coffee. That really really helped the cravings. The weed is long gone so that isn't an issue. 
Now some I know who started vaping suddenly stopped smoking. To me that's an alcoholic changing from rum to vodka and being satisfied. I need rum, so switching to vodka makes me go back to rum. 

I started vaping to not smoke as much, knowing there has to come a day where the nicotine has to be gone. Like Scout said "I have met me". And the substitute only adds craving the original. Not a craving where I smoke more and vape. But vape in between cigarettes means I will smoke eventually. For me, vaping satisfies habits. Hand to mouth, holding an object, throat hit and exhaling a smoke like product. 

To me, the best way to stop smoking is perverbial cold turkey method. But the Allan Carr method of being around smokers would keep me smoking. I got away from booze and weed and *stayed away* by not being around it. I like cigarettes. I like the smell too. And I do not want to become one of those "get that thing away from me" types. So the Mrs and I are doing it together. We both have a few cigarettes a day but way less than before we started vaping. I told her going in I was going to stop smoking but did not want it to affect her ways. One day I was puffing on a vape and she wanted to try it. She has a different style than I and uses different types of devices than I do. Flavors too for that matter. 

We both smoke a lot less, and vape with coffee now instead of smoke.


----------



## RBR (Nov 10, 2018)

.....


----------



## LGT (Nov 12, 2018)

It’s been three an a half years since my last cig. Quitting was the best health decision I ever made. 
The urge rears it’s ugly head every now and then, but not as often as it used to. If you’re trying to quit, good luck to you and it can be done. Just keep trying.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Five years as of last month! 

I still get occasional cravings. 

It's been about seven years without caffeine.


----------



## Philip A. (Nov 18, 2018)

I quit smoking 35 years ago, going cold turkey... Sort of. Looking now at my friends of yore who kept smoking, I’m full of gratitude, because the health difference between them and the non-smokers I know is dramatic.

One thing I noticed with the vast majority of my friends and acquaintances who are serial “quitters” - or serial “restarters”, whatever applies - is that the moment their lips touch a cigarette, the hand of doom falls on them. Their shoulders hunch, their faces become gloomy, and they basically say “I failed, I can’t win that one” - and they’re back to their usual pack-a-day.

To anyone who is quitting, or will soon be, or knows he wants to: Don’t make that mistake. Not the mistake of touching again a cigarette after officially throwing away the last one; we are all humans and probabilities are very high that anyone quitting will, at a time or another, cave in and take a puff or a whole cigarette. No, the mistake is to think “I couldn’t make it, I’m a failure, I’m done with quitting, the cigarette wins and always will”.

The thing is, just look at it the other way around: you smoked for years, cigarette after cigarette, coughing your lungs off every morning, craving the thing every hour or every five minutes, and now you managed to stay smoke-free for an entire month, or six, or a week. Wow! That’s an achievement! 

You took one more? No problem, you still won for weeks or months, and now you just get back to work and show that cigarette who is the boss... And this time you’ll beat your record, and stay free for a month more, or a year more than the last time. And if it happens again, no problem again... Till you kick it for good.


----------



## RBR (Nov 1, 2019)

.....


----------

